# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Emra shqiptarë dhe ilirë

## demir

Pershendetje te gjithve, e pashe te arsyeshme te hap kete teme persa i perket perdorimet ne mas te emrave te huaj qe nje dit do jen rrezik per KOMBIN se duke nderruar EMRAT-TRADITAT-FENE-etj;etj; po humbasim shqiptarizminn!!!! Disa emra SHQIPTAR        


 E M R A 
SHQIPTARË dhe ILIRË  


| Prapa |  



G j i t h s e j t
Emra mashkullorë: 1140
Emra femërorë: 1375  

 Për të shtuar një emër që mendoni se është emër burimor shqip, ju lutem kontaktoni: info@shkoder.net 

 Kanë kontribuar në shtimin e emrave shqip: 

Lek Gjoka 

 Përdorni për fëmijët tuaj në të ardhmen:
 Emra shqiptarë dhe ilirë 
-- marrë nga «Fjalor me emra njerëzish», vepër e gjuhëtarëve të njohur A. Kostallari, M. Domi, P. Daka, S. Mansaku. Shtëpia Botuese "8 Nëntori", Tiranë 1982 
-- dërguar për Shkoder.net... nga Saimir Lolja 


Emra mashkullorë (75)  Emra femërorë (91)  
A a 
Adamat 
Adan 
Adomat 
Adriatik 
Afrim 
Agim 
Agimor 
Agrin 
Agron 
Aidan 
Aigin 
Aimir 
Akal 
Alaron 
Alasin 
Alban 
Albanon 
Albanor 
Album 
Algas 
Alk 
Alkan 
Almarin 
Alper 
Altin 
Alzan 
Alzen 
Alzet 
Amant 
Amantin 
Amat 
And 
Andam 
Anden 
Andik 
Andin 
Anen 
Anil 
Antiam 
Aranit 
Arben 
Arbenor 
Arber 
Arberesh 
Arberor 
Arbi 
Arbian 
Arbor 
Ardian 
Argjel 
Argjend 
Argjendor 
Arianit 
Aril 
Arion 
Arlind 
Armir 
Artan 
Artar 
Artas 
Artian 
Artin 
Artmir 
Artor 
Artoran 
Arven 
Arzan 
Arzen 
Asdrea 
Ashtin 
Askan 
Astrit 
Atintan 
Audar 
Audat 
 A a 
Adamata 
Adana 
Adania 
Adanira 
Adea 
Admeta 
Adriatika 
Afeida 
Aferdita 
Afrime 
Afrore 
Afta 
Agime 
Agimore 
Agnushe 
Agrina 
Agrone 
Aidana 
Aiola 
Aje 
Ajkina 
Ajkuna 
Alarona 
Alasina 
Albana 
Albanesha 
Albanona 
Albanora 
Albulena 
Albuna 
Aleta 
Alkana 
Alketa 
Alkina 
Almarina 
Alpera 
Altina 
Alzana 
Alzena 
Alzeta 
Amanta 
Amantina 
Amisa 
Ana 
Anda 
Andena 
Andika 
Andina 
Anduena 
Anila 
Antiana 
Antintana 
Anula 
Aranita 
Arba 
Arbana 
Arbena 
Arbenia 
Arbenore 
Arberasha 
Arbiana 
Arbrorja 
Ardiana 
Argjela 
Argjendore 
Arianisa 
Arianita 
Arila 
Ariona 
Arjeta 
Arlinda 
Armira 
Arnena 
Arnisa 
Arsa 
Artana 
Artare 
Arte 
Artiana 
Artina 
Artora 
Artorana 
Arvena 
Arzana 
Ashtina 
Astirta 
Atdhesore 
Audara 
Audata 
Aulona 
Avenda 



Emra mashkullorë (150)  Emra femërorë (187)  
B b 
Bacol 
Bajuk 
Bakull 
Balan 
Baler 
Balish 
Ballan 
Ballor 
Ballush 
Balmir 
Balshe 
Balush 
Bamir 
Baral 
Bardh 
Bardhal 
Bardhani 
Bardhanjor 
Bardhian 
Bardhim 
Bardhok 
Bardhor 
Bardhosh 
Bardhush 
Bardhyl 
Bardibal 
Baren 
Barid 
Barjet 
Barlet 
Barmal 
Barven 
Barzid 
Bashkim 
Bato 
Baton 
Batonian 
Batul 
Batun 
Batush 
Bec 
Becan 
Bedar 
Bedarin 
Begatim 
Begator 
Bejkush 
Belshar 
Ben 
Bendo 
Benush 
Bercen 
Bergin 
Berosh 
Bersn 
Berzant 
Besa 
Besart 
Besatar 
Besator 
Besfort 
Besian 
Besim 
Besmir 
Besnik 
Besor 
Bestar 
Betim 
Bezan 
Bilan 
Bilbil 
Bilen 
Bilind 
Bilis 
Binak 
Birzim 
Bisar 
Bisen 
Bitil 
Bizat 
Bjeshkan 
Bjeshkor 
Blat 
Bled 
Bledar 
Bledaret 
Bledat 
Bledian 
Bledin 
Bledion 
Bledor 
Bleg 
Blegin 
Blend 
Blendar 
Bleran 
Blerand 
Blerian 
Blerim 
Bleror 
Blerosh 
Blert 
Blerush 
Blet 
Bletak 
Bletar 
Bletmir 
Bletor 
Blin 
Blirim 
Blodin 
Blond 
Boiken 
Bonin 
Bor 
Borak 
Boran 
Borash 
Borbardh 
Bores 
Borian 
Borim 
Borsak 
Borush 
Bregan 
Brel 
Brerim 
Bresha 
Bret 
Briken 
Briz 
Brizid 
Bruzor 
Bubul 
Bujar 
Bujet 
Buklor 
Bukuran 
Bukurosh 
Bukurush 
Bulezim 
Bulim 
Burim 
Burnor 
Burror 
Busid 
Butar 
Butor 
Buzagaz 
Bylin 
 B b 
Bajame 
Bajuke 
Bajula 
Balera 
Balina 
Balisha 
Ballargjenda 
Balleze 
Ballmira 
Ballonja 
Ballore 
Balloshe 
Balmira 
Baluke 
Balushe 
Bamira 
Bardha 
Bardhabora 
Bardhana 
Bardhanjora 
Bardhesha 
Bardhime 
Bardhina 
Bardhoke 
Bardhonja 
Bardhora 
Bardhoshe 
Bardhulina 
Bardhyle 
Barena 
Baresha 
Barida 
Barzida 
Bashkime 
Bata 
Batona 
Batoniana 
Batuja 
Batula 
Batuna 
Batusha 
Becana 
Bedare 
Bedarina 
Begatia 
Begatime 
Begatore 
Bejka 
Bejkushe 
Belina 
Belita 
Beltina 
Bena 
Benara 
Benkushe 
Benusha 
Bergina 
Berkina 
Beroshe 
Bersa 
Bersena 
Berzanta 
Besa 
Besara 
Besarta 
Besforta 
Besiana 
Besime 
Besmira 
Besnike 
Besora 
Bestara 
Betare 
Betime 
Bezana 
Bidusa 
Biklena 
Bilana 
Bilbile 
Bilbilesha 
Bilena 
Bilida 
Bilisa 
Bilonja 
Birkena 
Bisara 
Bisena 
Biskonja 
Bitila 
Bizata 
Bjeshka 
Bjeshkana 
Bjeshkore 
Bleda 
Bledana 
Bledare 
Bledareta 
Bledarina 
Bledata 
Blediana 
Bledina 
Blediona 
Bledora 
Blega 
Blegina 
Blenda 
Blendara 
Bleranda 
Bleriana 
Blerime 
Blerina 
Blerona 
Blerore 
Bleroshe 
Blerta 
Blertana 
Blertoshe 
Blertusha 
Bletake 
Bletana 
Bletare 
Bletmira 
Bletore 
Blina 
Blirime 
Blodina 
Boikena 
Bonja 
Bora 
Borake 
Borana 
Borasha 
Borbardha 
Boriana 
Borime 
Borina 
Borsaka 
Borushe 
Bregana 
Bregore 
Brela 
Brena 
Brerima 
Breta 
Briga 
Brikena 
Brisilda 
Briza 
Brizida 
Bruzina 
Bruzore 
Bruzta 
Bruztore 
Bujana 
Bujare 
Bujaresha 
Bujaria 
Bujeta 
Bukla 
Buklore 
Bukura 
Bukurana 
Bukuresha 
Bukureza 
Bukurie 
Bukuriza 
Bukuroshe 
Bukurushe 
Bulëza 
Bulëzime 
Bulëzore 
Bulima 
Bulina 
Bulore 
Burbuqe 
Burila 
Burime 
Burimza 
Buronja 
Burrnore 
Butare 
Butëza 
Butina 
Butmira 
Butore 
Buzagaze 
Buzida 



Emra mashkullorë (16)  Emra femërorë (10)  
C c 
Cakol 
Cal 
Cel 
Celush 
Cem 
Cemtar 
Cer 
Ceril 
Cirkel 
Cirket 
Cok 
Col 
Cukal 
Cukel 
Curr 
Curran 
 C c 
Cala 
Cela 
Ceme 
Cemtare 
Cirkore 
Cuca 
Cukela 
Curlina 
Currana 
Currela 



Emra mashkullorë (14)  Emra femërorë (15)  
Ç ç 
Çajup 
Çapel 
Çekel 
Çeldit 
Çelik 
Çelikan 
Çelikor 
Çelin 
Çeljan 
Çeltar 
Çiltërim 
Çiltëror 
Çiltor 
Çun 
 Ç ç 
Çajupe 
Çapela 
Çeldita 
Çelike 
Çelikore 
Çelina 
Çeljeta 
Çelora 
Çeltare 
Çeltina 
Çeltira 
Çika 
Çiljeta 
Çiltërime 
Çiltore 



Emra mashkullorë (102)  Emra femërorë (113)  
D d 
Dadan 
Dajt 
Dajtar 
Dalin 
Danjush 
Dardan 
Dasant 
Dasantil 
Dasar 
Dasaret 
Dash 
Dashalir 
Dashamir 
Dashan 
Dasho 
Dashurim 
Dastid 
Dator 
Dazan 
Dazem 
Dazer 
Dazim 
Dazin 
Dazmen 
Dëborak 
Dëboran 
Dëboras 
Dedan 
Dedash 
Dedë 
Dëfrim 
Dejk 
Delin 
Dëlir 
Dëliran 
Dëlirim 
Delmin 
Delosh 
Demush 
Denat 
Dëshir 
Dëshirim 
Dëshiror 
Detar 
Devoll 
Diell 
Diellar 
Diellor 
Dijan 
Dijar 
Dijemir 
Dilin 
Diljan 
Dilosh 
Dimal 
Dimat 
Dindar 
Dirin 
Ditbardh 
Dite 
Dition 
Ditjon 
Ditlum 
Ditmir 
Diturak 
Dituror 
Ditver 
Donjet 
Dorargjend 
Dorart 
Dorbardh 
Dragon 
Dranjash 
Dranush 
Drejtar 
Dren 
Drenaz 
Drenor 
Drenush 
Drilon 
Drin 
Drinaz 
Drinbardh 
Drinor 
Drinush 
Drit 
Dritan 
Dritbardh 
Dritësim 
Dritim 
Dritjon 
Dritor 
Dritosh 
Dritush 
Drityll 
Drivast 
Dukagjin 
Dukuran 
Dulin 
Durim 
Dushkan 
Dushkor 
 D d 
Dafina 
Dajtina 
Dajza 
Dalina 
Dallëndyshe 
Danja 
Danjana 
Danjusha 
Darana 
Dardana 
Dardanesha 
Dasanta 
Dasantila 
Dasara 
Dasareta 
Dasha 
Dashamira 
Dashtra 
Dashuri 
Dashurime 
Dastida 
Dava 
Dazana 
Dazema 
Dazeta 
Dazime 
Dazina 
Dazmena 
Dëborake 
Dëborane 
Dedana 
Dejka 
Delina 
Dëlira 
Dëlirana 
Dëlirime 
Deliza 
Delmere 
Delmina 
Denata 
Desa 
Dëshira 
Dëshirana 
Dëshirime 
Detare 
Diella 
Diellare 
Diellonja 
Diellore 
Dija 
Dijana 
Dijara 
Dijemira 
Dila 
Dilika 
Dilina 
Diljana 
Diloshe 
Diluke 
Dindare 
Dirina 
Ditbardha 
Ditila 
Ditlinda 
Ditlume 
Ditmira 
Ditona 
Ditore 
Diturake 
Dituri 
Diturore 
Ditvera 
Donika 
Donjeta 
Donmira 
Dorargjenda 
Dorarta 
Dorbardha 
Dorina 
Doriza 
Doruntina 
Drande 
Dranushe 
Drejta 
Drejtare 
Drena 
Drenaza 
Drenore 
Drenusha 
Drilona 
Drina 
Drinaza 
Drinore 
Drinusha 
Driola 
Drita 
Dritana 
Dritana 
Dritbardha 
Dritësime 
Dritime 
Dritjona 
Dritona 
Dritoshe 
Dritusha 
Dritylle 
Drivasta 
Dukagjine 
Dukurana 
Dulina 
Durime 
Durimtare 
Dushkana 



Emra mashkullorë (5)  Emra femërorë (7)  
Dh dh 
Dhelk 
Dhelkor 
Dhuntiar 
Dhurëtar 
Dhurim 
 Dh dh 
Dhelka 
Dhelkore 
Dhuntare 
Dhuntia 
Dhurata 
Dhurime 
Dhuronja 



Emra mashkullorë (44)  Emra femërorë (55)  
E e 
Edlir 
Edrin 
Egzon 
Elban 
Elbar 
Emirjon 
Emirush 
En 
Endrin 
Endrit 
Enian 
Enkel 
Enkelan 
Enkelejd 
Entel 
Epidam 
Epikad 
Erag 
Eragim 
Erand 
Erbardh 
Erblin 
Erdet 
Erdit 
Erëzak 
Ergjënd 
Erin 
Erind 
Eris 
Erjet 
Erkand 
Erlet 
Erlir 
Erlis 
Erlul 
Ermal 
Ermir 
Eror 
Ershel 
Erzan 
Erzen 
Eshten 
Etrit 
Etritan 
 E e 
Eanda 
Earta 
Edlira 
Edliriana 
Edrina 
Egzona 
Ejona 
Elbana 
Elbara 
Elbaroza 
Elbuna 
Elira 
Eliriana 
Elona 
Emërushe 
Emira 
Emiranda 
Emirea 
Emiriana 
Emirjona 
Endrina 
Endrita 
Eniana 
Enkela 
Enkelana 
Enkelejda 
Entela 
Epikada 
Era 
Eraga 
Eragime 
Eranda 
Erblina 
Erbora 
Erdetta 
Erdita 
Erëzake 
Erina 
Erinda 
Erisa 
Erjeta 
Erkanda 
Erleta 
Erlisa 
Erlule 
Ermale 
Ermira 
Erora 
Ershela 
Ervjollca 
Erza 
Erzena 
Etleva 
Etrita 
Etritana 



Emra mashkullorë (1)  Emra femërorë (2)  
Ë ë 
Ëngjëll 
 Ë ë 
Ëndërrjeta 
Ëngjëllushe 



Emra mashkullorë (34)  Emra femërorë (41)  
F f 
Fajkor 
Fatbardh 
Fatlum 
Fatmir 
Fatmirosh 
Fatos 
Fatush 
Festar 
Festim 
Fidan 
Fillor 
Fisnik 
Fisnikor 
Fitor 
Flakim 
Flakor 
Flakrim 
Flamur 
Flamurtar 
Flatror 
Flatrosh 
Fllad 
Flladagim 
Flladim 
Flladjet 
Flokart 
Florjon 
Flurim 
Fluturak 
Fluturim 
Fluturosh 
Foltar 
Fortan 
Frang 
 F f 
Fajkore 
Fatbardha 
Fatlume 
Fatmira 
Fatmiroshe 
Fatose 
Fatushe 
Festare 
Festime 
Fidane 
Fiskaja 
Fisnike 
Fisnikore 
Fitime 
Fitore 
Flakime 
Flakore 
Flakrime 
Flamure 
Flamurtare 
Flatrore 
Flatroshe 
Fllada 
Flladagime 
Flladime 
Flladjeta 
Flojera 
Flokarta 
Flora 
Floriza 
Flurime 
Fluroma 
Flutur 
Fluturake 
Fluturesha 
Fluturime 
Foltare 
Forta 
Fortana 
Fortiana 
Frangë 



Emra mashkullorë (39)  Emra femërorë (44)  
G g 
Gac 
Gacan 
Galdim 
Gash 
Gaspër 
Gaz 
Gazjet 
Gazjon 
Gazlind 
Gazllim 
Gazmadh 
Gazmend 
Gazmim 
Gazmir 
Gazmor 
Geldon 
Genc 
Gencian 
Gent 
Gentian 
Gëzim 
Gëzimjet 
Gëzimtar 
Glauk 
Gojar 
Gojart 
Gojtar 
Gramoz 
Gugush 
Gur 
Guran 
Gurash 
Gurnan 
Gurosh 
Gurran 
Gurten 
Guxim 
Guximor 
Guximtar 
 G g 
Gajusha 
Gajza 
Galdime 
Galdimore 
Garentina 
Gashe 
Gazjeta 
Gazlinda 
Gazllime 
Gazmadhe 
Gazmenda 
Gazmime 
Gazmira 
Gazmore 
Geldona 
Gelina 
Genca 
Genciana 
Genta 
Gentiana 
Genusa 
Genzana 
Gështenja 
Gëzimbardha 
Gëzime 
Gëzimjeta 
Gëzimtare 
Gojarta 
Gojtare 
Gonxhe 
Grela 
Guçe 
Guguçe 
Gugushe 
Gurbita 
Gure 
Gurgullime 
Gurije 
Gurime 
Guroshe 
Gurtena 
Guxime 
Guximore 
Guximtare 



Emra mashkullorë (19)  Emra femërorë (11)  
Gj gj 
Gjallim 
Gjallor 
Gjanosh 
Gjator 
Gjekë 
Gjetan 
Gjetë 
Gjelbërim 
Gjelbëror 
Gjelosh 
Gjelush 
Gjergj 
Gjerush 
Gjethor 
Gjik 
Gjin 
Gjinush 
Gjokë 
Gjon 
 Gj gj 
Gjallime 
Gjallore 
Gjelbërime 
Gjelbërore 
Gjelina 
Gjeraqina 
Gjethina 
Gjethore 
Gjina 
Gjinushe 
Gjyste 



Emra mashkullorë (6)  Emra femërorë (20)  
H h 
Hekur 
Hekuran 
Hënor 
Hershor 
Hieshor 
Hiror 
 H h 
Hanushe 
Hare 
Hartina 
Hekurane 
Hekurore 
Hekurusha 
Hëna 
Hënore 
Hënplota 
Hënza 
Herake 
Hiesore 
Hijeshia 
Hijeshore 
Hira 
Hiroshe 
Hirushe 
Holli 
Hosi 
Hotiana 



Emra mashkullorë (6)  Emra femërorë (5)  
I i 
Idlir 
Ilir 
Ilirian 
Ilirjet 
Imir 
Indrit 
 I i 
Ilira 
Iliresha 
Iliria 
Ilirjeta 
Ilnaja 



Emra mashkullorë (24)  Emra femërorë (38)  
J j 
Jasemin 
Jel 
Jelan 
Jerin 
Jetan 
Jetar 
Jetbardh 
Jetgjat 
Jetik 
Jetish 
Jetlir 
Jetlum 
Jetmir 
Jetnor 
Jeton 
Jetor 
Jetosh 
Jetsor 
Jetush 
Jon 
Joniar 
Jontar 
Jorik 
Joshan 
 J j 
Jasemina 
Jada 
Jearta 
Jehona 
Jehora 
Jela 
Jelana 
Jelira 
Jemira 
Jera 
Jerina 
Jermësina 
Jerta 
Jeta 
Jetare 
Jetbardha 
Jetëmbël 
Jetgjata 
Jetika 
Jetisha 
Jetlira 
Jetlume 
Jetmira 
Jetnore 
Jetona 
Jetore 
Jetsore 
Jona 
Joniana 
Joniara 
Jonila 
Jontare 
Jora 
Jorika 
Jorina 
Josha 
Joshina 
Jumira 



Emra mashkullorë (38)  Emra femërorë (50)  
K k 
Kajan 
Kandal 
Kaon 
Kasden 
Kastriot 
Keler 
Kelmend 
Kelmendar 
Këndell 
Klajd 
Klambet 
Klest 
Klestor 
Klevat 
Klevis 
Kodran 
Koldet 
Kolent 
Komir 
Komnen 
Korab 
Krahbardh 
Krenar 
Krenim 
Kreshnik 
Kreshnikan 
Kreshnikor 
Krojan 
Kron 
Krrelar 
Kryemir 
Kthjellim 
Kthjellor 
Kujtim 
Kushtim 
Kushtrim 
Kuvendor 
Kyeart 
 K k 
Kaça 
Kaltona 
Kanarina 
Kandalina 
Kanina 
Kanjusha 
Kanusha 
Kaona 
Kastriote 
Kelera 
Kelmenda 
Kelmendina 
Këndella 
Këngushe 
Klambeta 
Klesta 
Klestore 
Klevata 
Kodrane 
Kojela 
Kolenta 
Koliza 
Komira 
Komnena 
Korabe 
Kosova 
Krahbardha 
Krahjeta 
Krahtare 
Krenare 
Krenarija 
Krenime 
Krenore 
Kreshnike 
Kreshnikia 
Kreshnikore 
Krojana 
Krojza 
Krrelare 
Kryearta 
Kthjellime 
Kthjellore 
Kujtime 
Kumbullore 
Kumri 
Kuqëlina 
Kuqëlore 
Kushtime 
Kushtrime 
Kuvendore 



Emra mashkullorë (96)  Emra femërorë (123)  
L l 
Ladan 
Labeat 
Labeatan 
Labian 
Labrik 
Ladim 
Ladon 
Laid 
Laidan 
Laidin 
Laidon 
Lalosh 
Lalzak 
Landër 
Lartan 
Lartim 
Lartor 
Larush 
Lason 
Lastar 
Lavdërim 
Lavdim 
Lavdimir 
Lavdor 
Lazrim 
Lazror 
Led 
Ledan 
Ledar 
Ledër 
Ledian 
Ledion 
Ledor 
Lek 
Lekan 
Lelërim 
Lend 
Lendar 
Lesin 
Letan 
Levik 
Ligjëror 
Likan 
Linaz 
Lind 
Lindamir 
Lindiell 
Linor 
Lir 
Lirak 
Lirian 
Liridash 
Liridon 
Lirim 
Lirimtar 
Lirjet 
Lirjon 
Liros 
hLirush 
Lis 
Lisian 
Lisin 
Lismal 
Lismor 
Loran 
Luan 
Luftar 
Luftarak 
Luftim 
Lul 
Lulan 
Lulart 
Lulash 
Lulbardh 
Lulbukur 
Lulëzim 
Lulian 
Luljet 
Luljon 
Lulkuq 
Lulmaj 
Lulmal 
Lulmir 
Lulor 
Lulosh 
Lulver 
Lumbardh 
Lumir 
Lumnor 
Lumtor 
Lumturor 
Lunik 
Lurtim 
Lushan 
Luvar 
Luzak 
 L l 
Ladana 
Labeata 
Labeatana 
Labiana 
Ladina 
Ladona 
Laida 
Laidana 
Laidina 
Laidona 
Lajmime 
Lajmora 
Lajthiza 
Lajza 
Lanasa 
Landare 
Landra 
Landroja 
Lartana 
Lartime 
Lartore 
Larushe 
Lasonia 
Lastare 
Lauresha 
Lavdërime 
Lavdie 
Lavdime 
Lavdimira 
Lavduri 
Lavdusha 
Lazdrena 
Lazrime 
Lazrore 
Leda 
Ledana 
Lediana 
Lediona 
Ledona 
Ledra 
Lekana 
Leminota 
Lenda 
Lëndina 
Lesina 
Letana 
Levika 
Lidra 
Ligjëresha 
Ligjërime 
Ligjërore 
Likana 
Linada 
Linda 
Lindamira 
Lindiella 
Lindita 
Lindiza 
Lindrita 
Linora 
Lira 
Lirake 
Lirie 
Liriana 
Liridashe 
Lirika 
Lirime 
Lirishta 
Liriza 
Lirjeta 
Lirjoa 
Liroshe 
Lirushe 
Lisa 
Lisara 
Lisiana 
Lisina 
Lisna 
Liveta 
Loke 
Lorana 
Luane 
Luftarake 
Luftare 
Luftërore 
Luftëtare 
Luftime 
Lula 
Lularta 
Lulashe 
Lulbardha 
Lulbukur 
Lule 
Lulëza 
Lulëzime 
Lulia 
Luliana 
Luljeta 
Luljona 
Lulkuqe 
Lulmaja 
Lulmale 
Lulmira 
Lulore 
Luloshe 
Lulushe 
Lulvera 
Lulvije 
Lulzjarre 
Lumbardha 
Lume 
Lumira 
Lumjeta 
Lumnesha 
Lumnije 
Lumnore 
Lumtore 
Lumturesha 
Lumturi 
Lumturore 
Luriana 
Lurtime 
Lushana 



Emra mashkullorë (2)  Emra femërorë (2)  
Ll ll 
Llesh 
Lleshan 
 Ll ll 
Llamburi 
Llaskonja 



Emra mashkullorë (85)  Emra femërorë (109)  
M m 
Majlind 
Madok 
Majmal 
Mal 
Malaban 
Malan 
Malart 
Malbor 
Malen 
Malor 
Maloran 
Maltin 
Malton 
Manar 
Mandet 
Manesh 
Maranaj 
Marash 
Maren 
Margil 
Margjel 
Marin 
Marnesh 
Marson 
Marush 
Masil 
Mat 
Mbarësor 
Mbarjet 
Medon 
Meitin 
Meksh 
Melit 
Mendim 
Mendor 
Mentar 
Mentor 
Mërkur 
Mermor 
Mërtir 
Mërtish 
Mesil 
Mesorian 
Mic 
Migjen 
Mikan 
Miklor 
Milon 
Milosa 
Minat 
Minaz 
Mir 
Mirak 
Mirakand 
Miran 
Mirash 
Mirbardh 
Mirdash 
Mirdit 
Mirdrit 
Mirësor 
Mirgjen 
Mirgjin 
Mirian 
Mirjet 
Mirjon 
Mirlind 
Miror 
Mirosh 
Mirsjell 
Mirton 
Mirush 
Mirvjen 
Mitar 
Mitil 
Mjaltor 
Mjlatush 
Molos 
Monum 
Morin 
Mugull 
Mugullim 
Mugullor 
Murrash 
Muzak 
 M m 
Madhnore 
Madusa 
Majera 
Majlinda 
Malabana 
Malana 
Malarta 
Malbora 
Malda 
Maldrita 
Male 
Malorana 
Malore 
Maltina 
Maltona 
Manare 
Mandeta 
Manushaqe 
Manxurane 
Marashe 
Mardana 
Marena 
Margarita 
Margjela 
Marina 
Marnesha 
Marsona 
Marta 
Masila 
Mbara 
Mbarësia 
Mbarësore 
Mbarjeta 
Mbarvasha 
Medona 
Meitina 
Melika 
Melita 
Menata 
Mençuria 
Mendime 
Mendore 
Mentare 
Mentore 
Mentoria 
Mergita 
Merita 
Meritore 
Merma 
Mermore 
Mermushe 
Mërsina 
Merushe 
Mesila 
Mesoriana 
Midila 
Mikana 
Miklore 
Milca 
Milona 
Milosana 
Milza 
Mimoza 
Minaza 
Mira 
Mirada 
Miradije 
Mirakanda 
Mirale 
Mirana 
Miranda 
Mirashe 
Mirate 
Mirbana 
Mirbardha 
Mirdashe 
Mire 
Mirena 
Mirësi 
Mirësore 
Mirgeta 
Mirgita 
Mirgjine 
Miriana 
Mirina 
Mirjeta 
Mirjona 
Mirlinda 
Mirnela 
Mirni 
Mirnije 
Mirnisa 
Mirore 
Miroshe 
Mirsjella 
Mirtona 
Mirushe 
Mirvjena 
Miserdhe 
Mitare 
Mitore 
Mjaltina 
Mjaltore 
Mjaltushe 
Mollarta 
Molosia 
Mrikë 
Mugullore 
Muzakina 



Emra mashkullorë (28)  Emra femërorë (37)  
N n 
Naltor 
Nandi 
Narent 
Nares 
Naresin 
Narest 
Naron 
Nart 
Nderan 
Nderbardh 
Nderim 
Ndermir 
Nderor 
Nderush 
Ndriçim 
Ndritar 
Ndue 
Nedin 
Nerit 
Neritan 
Nertil 
Nertilian 
Nesil 
Nestan 
Neven 
Ngadhënjim 
Ngazëllim 
Ngazëllor 
 N n 
Naltina 
Naltore 
Nanda 
Narenta 
Naresa 
Naresina 
Naresta 
Narona 
Narta 
Nartila 
Nava 
Nderbardha 
Nderime 
Nderina 
Ndermira 
Nderore 
Nderusha 
Ndriçime 
Ndrina 
Ndrita 
Ndritesha 
Nedina 
Nëntore 
Nëntorina 
Nerenxa 
Nerita 
Neritana 
Nertila 
Nesa 
Nesila 
Nestana 
Nevena 
Nevila 
Ngadhënjime 
Ngazëllime 
Nisjeta 
Nistare 



Emra mashkullorë (2)  Emra femërorë (2)  
Nj nj 
Njomsh 
Njomzak 
 Nj nj 
Njome 
Njomzake 



Emra mashkullorë (8)  Emra femërorë (12)  
O o 
Ohri 
Oimir 
Olt 
Oltan 
Oltian 
Oltion 
Orges 
Ostral 
 O o 
Ohrije 
Oimira 
Oketa 
Olisa 
Olsa 
Olta 
Oltana 
Oltiana 
Oltiona 
Orgesta 
Orgeta 
Ostrala 



Emra mashkullorë (65)  Emra femërorë (70)  
P p 
Pajor 
Pajtim 
Panent 
Paran 
Parish 
Parlind 
Parmor 
Partin 
Parush 
Parver 
Pasin 
Pelion 
Pelionian 
Pellazg 
Pëllumb 
Pëllumbardh 
Pëllumbor 
Pëlqim 
Per 
Përgëzim 
Perinjak 
Përnar 
Përparim 
Perset 
Petrit 
Pezar 
Pin 
Pine 
Pinent 
Pinjoll 
Pirro 
Pirust 
Pirustian 
Pishak 
Pishtar 
Pladiron 
Plahent 
Plakont 
Plarent 
Plarentian 
Plarentin 
Plat 
Plator 
Platoran 
Platur 
Platuran 
Plepan 
Pleurat 
Plotmir 
Prarim 
Prekatar 
Prekë 
Premal 
Premt 
Premtar 
Premtim 
Premtor 
Prend 
Preng 
Preshtim 
Pretash 
Prijar 
Prijatar 
Progon 
Punbardh 
 P p 
Pajtime 
Panenta 
Panjëz 
Paqësime 
Paqësore 
Parane 
Parëz 
Parime 
Parlinda 
Parmore 
Partina 
Parushe 
Parvera 
Pashie 
Pasina 
Pekulare 
Pekule 
Peliona 
Pellazge 
Pëllumbe 
Pëllumbesha 
Pëllumbore 
Pëlqime 
Pemël 
Pemëlina 
Pera 
Përgëzime 
Përgëzore 
Përlindje 
Përnare 
Përparime 
Perseta 
Petrite 
Peza 
Pezare 
Pina 
Pinenta 
Pirrina 
Pishtare 
Plaina 
Plarenta 
Plarentina 
Platora 
Platorana 
Platura 
Platurana 
Plepane 
Pleurata 
Plotmira 
Plotnie 
Pohime 
Pranvera 
Prekatare 
Premta 
Premtare 
Premtime 
Premtore 
Prena 
Prendë 
Preshtime 
Prijare 
Prijatare 
Progone 
Prusha 
Puhie 
Puhiza 
Punbardha 
Pundrita 
Punmira 
Puntore 



Emra mashkullorë (5)  Emra femërorë (11)  
Q q 
Qetar 
Qetor 
Qetim 
Qetësor 
Qëndrak 
 Q q 
Qershina 
Qetore 
Qetime 
Qetie 
Qetëza 
Qetësore 
Qetare 
Qeta 
Qershore 
Qershiza 
Qëndrake 



Emra mashkullorë (9)  Emra femërorë (16)  
R r 
Redon 
Regont 
Rinim 
Rinor 
Rinosh 
Rozaf 
Rozafat 
Rudan 
Rudor 
 R r 
Redona 
Rega 
Regonta 
Rilindje 
Rimta 
Rina 
Rinime 
Rinore 
Rinoshe 
Rinushe 
Rozafa 
Rozafata 
Ruda 
Rudana 
Rudina 
Rudore 



Emra mashkullorë (16)  Emra femërorë (17)  
Rr rr 
Rrap 
Rrapush 
Rrënjak 
Rrezag 
Rrezagim 
Rrezan 
Rrezar 
Rrezargjend 
Rrezart 
Rrezekuq 
Rrezelind 
Rrezor 
Rritan 
Rritush 
Rrok 
Rron 
 Rr rr 
Rrape 
Rrapushe 
Rrezage 
Rrezagime 
Rrezake 
Rrezane 
Rrezare 
Rrezargjenda 
Rrezarina 
Rrezarta 
Rreze 
Rrezedita 
Rrezekuqe 
Rrezepare 
Rrezore 
Rrona 
Rronja 



Emra mashkullorë (47)  Emra femërorë (45)  
S s 
Saimir 
Sabon 
Sament 
Samir 
Samon 
Saprin 
Sarden 
Sardian 
Sarmin 
Sation 
Sazan 
Senton 
Sibal 
Sikan 
Siner 
Skend 
Skënder 
Skenobard 
Skerd 
Skerdian 
Skerdilaid 
Skifter 
Skirt 
Skirtan 
Skord 
Skordian 
Slator 
Sokëllor 
Sokol 
Sokolan 
Sokolar 
Sorkadh 
Spartak 
Stelush 
Suferin 
Sugar 
Sukalem 
Sumbullor 
Suril 
Surin 
Sutosh 
Sybukur 
Syçel 
Symir 
Synar 
Sytar 
Syzjarr 
 S s 
Samira 
Saprina 
Sardiana 
Sarmina 
Sationa 
Sazane 
Selvie 
Selvina 
Senela 
Sentona 
Serina 
Sikana 
Sinera 
Sjellmira 
Skediana 
Skënde 
Skëndere 
Skenobarda 
Skerda 
Skerdilaida 
Skiftere 
Skirtana 
Skordiana 
Slatora 
Sokolane 
Sokolare 
Sokole 
Sokolesha 
Sorkadhe 
Stelusha 
Stenata 
Stolie 
Suferina 
Sugare 
Sukore 
Sumbullare 
Sumbullore 
Surila 
Surina 
Suta 
Sutore 
Sutosha 
Symira 
Synore 
Sytara 



Emra mashkullorë (32)  Emra femërorë (40)  
Sh sh 
Shegan 
Shegor 
Shegush 
Shelgor 
Shend 
Shëndet 
Shendim 
Shendor 
Shendver 
Shenjtar 
Shkëlqar 
Shkëlqim 
Shkëlqor 
Shkëlzen 
Shkëmb 
Shkëmbor 
Shkëndijor 
Shkozak 
Shkulmor 
Shkumbin 
Shpatar 
Shpel 
Shpend 
Shpëtim 
Shpezar 
Shporiz 
Shpresar 
Shpresim 
Shpresmir 
Shpresor 
Shpuzak 
Shtatmir 
 Sh sh 
Sheboja 
Shega 
Shegane 
Shegëza 
Shegore 
Shegushe 
Shejnare 
Shelege 
Shelgore 
Shelgushe 
Shëndete 
Shendvera 
Shenjëtare 
Shenjëza 
Sheqere 
Shigjetëza 
Shkabëza 
Shkabonja 
Shkëlqare 
Shkëlqime 
Shkëlzene 
Shkëmbe 
Shkëmbore 
Shkëndije 
Shkëndiza 
Shkumbine 
Shparta 
Shpatena 
Shpatore 
Shpenda 
Shpëtime 
Shporiza 
Shpresa 
Shpresare 
Shpresime 
Shpresore 
Shpuzake 
Shqipe 
Shqiponja 
Shtatmira 



Emra mashkullorë (41)  Emra femërorë (37)  
T t 
Tamblak 
Tad 
Taden 
Tadin 
Tador 
Tanush 
Tarabosh 
Tarin 
Tarion 
Tatul 
Taulant 
Taulantian 
Teit 
Temal 
Terand 
Tergit 
Ternil 
Teut 
Teutan 
Teutik 
Timent 
Tomë 
Tomor 
Tomorak 
Tonin 
Trëndafil 
Trim 
Trimnor 
Trimor 
Trimshor 
Trint 
Trishull 
Tritan 
Tritos 
Trodant 
Trumzak 
Tufar 
Tulir 
Tuliran 
Tumir 
Tush 
 T t 
Tanusha 
Tadena 
Tadina 
Tadora 
Tarina 
Tariona 
Tataja 
Tatuja 
Taulante 
Taulantiana 
Tefta 
Temale 
Teranda 
Tergita 
Ternila 
Tetore 
Teuta 
Teutaja 
Teutana 
Teutika 
Teutona 
Tomore 
Tomorina 
Trëndafile 
Trëndelina 
Trime 
Trimërore 
Trimnore 
Trita 
Tritana 
Tritanera 
Triteuta 
Trodanta 
Tulirana 
Tumira 
Tushana 
Tushe 



Emra mashkullorë (5)  Emra femërorë (8)  
Th th 
Thanor 
Thanush 
Thëllëzor 
Thjeshtak 
Thjeshtor 
 Th th 
Thana 
Thanëza 
Thanore 
Thanula 
Thanusha 
Thëllëza 
Thëllëzare 
Thëllëzore 



Emra mashkullorë (23)  Emra femërorë (12)  
U u 
Uc 
Ucan 
Udhmir 
Ujkan 
Ujkash 
Ujmir 
Ukë 
Uksan 
Ulban 
Ulkan 
Ulpëtin 
Ulpian 
Ulqin 
Uran 
Urim 
Urt 
Urtan 
Urtar 
Urtash 
Ushtëror 
Ushtim 
Usian 
Uskan 
 U u 
Ujkana 
Uksana 
Ulpiana 
Urana 
Urime 
Urta 
Urtane 
Urtare 
Urtie 
Urtoshe 
Usiana 
Uskana 



Emra mashkullorë (65)  Emra femërorë (90)  
V v 
Vajkal 
Vajkan 
Val 
Valbardh 
Valdas 
Valdet 
Valgjin 
Valjet 
Vallzor 
Valm 
Valmir 
Valmor 
Valth 
Valtid 
Vandan 
Vardon 
Varid 
Vastak 
Vath 
Vegim 
Vels 
Velson 
Vepran 
Veprim 
Veprimtar 
Verak 
Veran 
Verim 
Verlind 
Vermosh 
Veror 
Verush 
Verzant 
Veshtak 
Vesid 
Vesim 
Vesor 
Vezullim 
Vezullor 
Vidan 
Vidush 
Vilzan 
Vindar 
Viniok 
Virtyt 
Visar 
Vishkull 
Vishkullar 
Vishkullor 
Vizak 
Vlastar 
Vleftar 
Vleran 
Vlerësim 
Vleror 
Vlerush 
Vllazërim 
Vokon 
Volset 
Vraptar 
Vrujim 
Vrullim 
Vukel 
Vullnet 
Vullnetmir 
 V v 
Valbardha 
Vala 
Valbona 
Valdete 
Valgjine 
Valjeta 
Vallnesha 
Vallzore 
Valma 
Valmira 
Valmore 
Valtida 
Valtiza 
Vandana 
Vasha 
Vashëza 
Vashnore 
Vatha 
Vegime 
Velsa 
Venda 
Vendona 
Veprane 
Veprime 
Vera 
Verake 
Veriana 
Verime 
Verina 
Verjona 
Verore 
Veroshe 
Verusha 
Verzana 
Vesa 
Veseka 
Veshtake 
Vesime 
Vesore 
Vesoshe 
Vetëtima 
Vezullime 
Vezullonja 
Vezullore 
Vidane 
Vidushe 
Vila 
Vilëza 
Vilina 
Vilma 
Vilna 
Vilzana 
Vinioka 
Virtyte 
Visare 
Vishkullore 
Vishnjëza 
Vishnjore 
Vistare 
Vitmira 
Vitore 
Vjeshtore 
Vjollca 
Vjosa 
Vlastare 
Vlefta 
Vleftore 
Vlera 
Vlerana 
Vleroshe 
Vlersime 
Vlerushe 
Vllazërime 
Vloresha 
Voglane 
Vokëla 
Vokona 
Volseta 
Voltiza 
Vraptare 
Vraptore 
Vrila 
Vrujime 
Vrulle 
Vrullie 
Vrullime 
Vrullore 
Vrulloshe 
Vullnete 
Vullnetore 



Emra mashkullorë (3)  Emra femërorë (6)  
X x 
Xixan 
Xixëllim 
Xixëllor 
 X x 
Xinxife 
Xixa 
Xixëllime 
Xixëllonja 
Xixëllore 
Xixore 



Emra mashkullorë (13)  Emra femërorë (18)  
Y y 
Ylber 
Ylberor 
Ylberosh 
YllYllball 
Ylldrit 
Yllim 
Ylljet 
Ylljon 
Yllkuq 
Yllmir 
Yllnor 
Yllor 
Yllpar 
 Y y 
Ylbere 
Ylberia 
Ylberina 
Ylberore 
Ylberoshe 
Yllballe 
Yllbardha 
Ylldrita 
Yllesha 
Yllëza 
Ylljeta 
Yllka 
Yllkuqe 
Yllmira 
Yllnesha 
Yllnore 
Yllore 
Yllpara 



Emra mashkullorë (22)  Emra femërorë (31)  
Z z 
Zallor 
Zaimin 
Zairik 
Zambak 
Zamir 
Zarik 
Zarist 
Zbardhim 
Zbardhor 
Zbukurim 
Zëdlir 
Zef 
Zekash 
Zemëror 
Zeshkan 
Zgur 
Zjarrmor 
Zjarror 
Zogan 
Zoglar 
Zorad 
Zymbyl 
 Z z 
Zambake 
Zaimina 
Zairika 
Zamira 
Zana 
Zanamira 
Zanesha 
Zanfina 
Zanushe 
Zarista 
Zbardhime 
Zbardhore 
Zbardhullore 
Zbukurime 
Zbutime 
Zëdlira 
Zemërdlira 
Zemërore 
Zemërushe 
Zeshkane 
Zjarrina 
Zjarrta 
Zoga 
Zogëla 
Zoglare 
Zoglina 
Zonate 
Zorada 
Zulma 
Zulmore 
Zymbyle

----------


## shkodrane82

Me nje emer nuk e humbet Shqiptarizmin o Demir, si eshte vendi
bahet kuvendi thojne... Ti ndjenjen e te qenurit Shqiptar e ke ne gjak.
Dhe s'mundet me ta ndryshu as emri e as vendi ku jeton.

----------


## demir

Disa emra fAdamata 
Adana 
Adania 
Adanira 
Adea 
Admeta 
Adriatika 
Afeida 
Aferdita 
Afrime 
Afrore 
Afta 
Agime 
Agimore 
Agnushe 
Agrina 
Agrone 
Aidana 
Aiola 
Aje 
Ajkina 
Ajkuna 
Alarona 
Alasina 
Albana 
Albanesha 
Albanona 
Albanora 
Albulena 
Albuna 
Aleta 
Alkana 
Alketa 
Alkina 
Almarina 
Alpera 
Altina 
Alzana 
Alzena 
Alzeta 
Amanta 
Amantina 
Amisa 
Ana 
Anda 
Andena 
Andika 
Andina 
Anduena 
Anila 
Antiana 
Antintana 
Anula 
Aranita 
Arba 
Arbana 
Arbena 
Arbenia 
Arbenore 
Arberasha 
Arbiana 
Arbrorja 
Ardiana 
Argjela 
Argjendore 
Arianisa 
Arianita 
Arila 
Ariona 
Arjeta 
Arlinda 
Armira 
Arnena 
Arnisa 
Arsa 
Artana 
Artare 
Arte 
Artiana 
Artina 
Artora 
Artorana 
Arvena 
Arzana 
Ashtina 
Astirta 
Atdhesore 
Audara 
Audata 
Aulona 
Avenda 
Bajame 
Bajuke 
Bajula 
Balera 
Balina 
Balisha 
Ballargjenda 
Balleze 
Ballmira 
Ballonja 
Ballore 
Balloshe 
Balmira 
Baluke 
Balushe 
Bamira 
Bardha 
Bardhabora 
Bardhana 
Bardhanjora 
Bardhesha 
Bardhime 
Bardhina 
Bardhoke 
Bardhonja 
Bardhora 
Bardhoshe 
Bardhulina 
Bardhyle 
Barena 
Baresha 
Barida 
Barzida 
Bashkime 
Bata 
Batona 
Batoniana 
Batuja 
Batula 
Batuna 
Batusha 
Becana 
Bedare 
Bedarina 
Begatia 
Begatime 
Begatore 
Bejka 
Bejkushe 
Belina 
Belita 
Beltina 
Bena 
Benara 
Benkushe 
Benusha 
Bergina 
Berkina 
Beroshe 
Bersa 
Bersena 
Berzanta 
Besa 
Besara 
Besarta 
Besforta 
Besiana 
Besime 
Besmira 
Besnike 
Besora 
Bestara 
Betare 
Betime 
Bezana 
Bidusa 
Biklena 
Bilana 
Bilbile 
Bilbilesha 
Bilena 
Bilida 
Bilisa 
Bilonja 
Birkena 
Bisara 
Bisena 
Biskonja 
Bitila 
Bizata 
Bjeshka 
Bjeshkana 
Bjeshkore 
Bleda 
Bledana 
Bledare 
Bledareta 
Bledarina 
Bledata 
Blediana 
Bledina 
Blediona 
Bledora 
Blega 
Blegina 
Blenda 
Blendara 
Bleranda 
Bleriana 
Blerime 
Blerina 
Blerona 
Blerore 
Bleroshe 
Blerta 
Blertana 
Blertoshe 
Blertusha 
Bletake 
Bletana 
Bletare 
Bletmira 
Bletore 
Blina 
Blirime 
Blodina 
Boikena 
Bonja 
Bora 
Borake 
Borana 
Borasha 
Borbardha 
Boriana 
Borime 
Borina 
Borsaka 
Borushe 
Bregana 
Bregore 
Brela 
Brena 
Brerima 
Breta 
Briga 
Brikena 
Brisilda 
Briza 
Brizida 
Bruzina 
Bruzore 
Bruzta 
Bruztore 
Bujana 
Bujare 
Bujaresha 
Bujaria 
Bujeta 
Bukla 
Buklore 
Bukura 
Bukurana 
Bukuresha 
Bukureza 
Bukurie 
Bukuriza 
Bukuroshe 
Bukurushe 
Bulëza 
Bulëzime 
Bulëzore 
Bulima 
Bulina 
Bulore 
Burbuqe 
Burila 
Burime 
Burimza 
Buronja 
Burrnore 
Butare 
Butëza 
Butina 
Butmira 
Butore 
Buzagaze 
Buzida 
Cala 
Cela 
Ceme 
Cemtare 
Cirkore 
Cuca 
Cukela 
Curlina 
Currana 
Currela 
Çajupe 
Çapela 
Çeldita 
Çelike 
Çelikore 
Çelina 
Çeljeta 
Çelora 
Çeltare 
Çeltina 
Çeltira 
Çika 
Çiljeta 
Çiltërime 
Çiltore 
Dafina 
Dajtina 
Dajza 
Dalina 
Dallëndyshe 
Danja 
Danjana 
Danjusha 
Darana 
Dardana 
Dardanesha 
Dasanta 
Dasantila 
Dasara 
Dasareta 
Dasha 
Dashamira 
Dashtra 
Dashuri 
Dashurime 
Dastida 
Dava 
Dazana 
Dazema 
Dazeta 
Dazime 
Dazina 
Dazmena 
Dëborake 
Dëborane 
Dedana 
Dejka 
Delina 
Dëlira 
Dëlirana 
Dëlirime 
Deliza 
Delmere 
Delmina 
Denata 
Desa 
Dëshira 
Dëshirana 
Dëshirime 
Detare 
Diella 
Diellare 
Diellonja 
Diellore 
Dija 
Dijana 
Dijara 
Dijemira 
Dila 
Dilika 
Dilina 
Diljana 
Diloshe 
Diluke 
Dindare 
Dirina 
Ditbardha 
Ditila 
Ditlinda 
Ditlume 
Ditmira 
Ditona 
Ditore 
Diturake 
Dituri 
Diturore 
Ditvera 
Donika 
Donjeta 
Donmira 
Dorargjenda 
Dorarta 
Dorbardha 
Dorina 
Doriza 
Doruntina 
Drande 
Dranushe 
Drejta 
Drejtare 
Drena 
Drenaza 
Drenore 
Drenusha 
Drilona 
Drina 
Drinaza 
Drinore 
Drinusha 
Driola 
Drita 
Dritana 
Dritana 
Dritbardha 
Dritësime 
Dritime 
Dritjona 
Dritona 
Dritoshe 
Dritusha 
Dritylle 
Drivasta 
Dukagjine 
Dukurana 
Dulina 
Durime 
Durimtare 
Dushkana Dhelka 
Dhelkore 
Dhuntare 
Dhuntia 
Dhurata 
Dhurime 
Dhuronja 
Eanda 
Earta 
Edlira 
Edliriana 
Edrina 
Egzona 
Ejona 
Elbana 
Elbara 
Elbaroza 
Elbuna 
Elira 
Eliriana 
Elona 
Emërushe 
Emira 
Emiranda 
Emirea 
Emiriana 
Emirjona 
Endrina 
Endrita 
Eniana 
Enkela 
Enkelana 
Enkelejda 
Entela 
Epikada 
Era 
Eraga 
Eragime 
Eranda 
Erblina 
Erbora 
Erdetta 
Erdita 
Erëzake 
Erina 
Erinda 
Erisa 
Erjeta 
Erkanda 
Erleta 
Erlisa 
Erlule 
Ermale 
Ermira 
Erora 
Ershela 
Ervjollca 
Erza 
Erzena 
Etleva 
Etrita 
Etritana  
Ë ë 
Ëngjëll 
 Ë ë 
Ëndërrjeta 
Ëngjëllushe  
Fajkore 
Fatbardha 
Fatlume 
Fatmira 
Fatmiroshe 
Fatose 
Fatushe 
Festare 
Festime 
Fidane 
Fiskaja 
Fisnike 
Fisnikore 
Fitime 
Fitore 
Flakime 
Flakore 
Flakrime 
Flamure 
Flamurtare 
Flatrore 
Flatroshe 
Fllada 
Flladagime 
Flladime 
Flladjeta 
Flojera 
Flokarta 
Flora 
Floriza 
Flurime 
Fluroma 
Flutur 
Fluturake 
Fluturesha 
Fluturime 
Foltare 
Forta 
Fortana 
Fortiana 
FrangëG g 
Gajusha 
Gajza 
Galdime 
Galdimore 
Garentina 
Gashe 
Gazjeta 
Gazlinda 
Gazllime 
Gazmadhe 
Gazmenda 
Gazmime 
Gazmira 
Gazmore 
Geldona 
Gelina 
Genca 
Genciana 
Genta 
Gentiana 
Genusa 
Genzana 
Gështenja 
Gëzimbardha 
Gëzime 
Gëzimjeta 
Gëzimtare 
Gojarta 
Gojtare 
Gonxhe 
Grela 
Guçe 
Guguçe 
Gugushe 
Gurbita 
Gure 
Gurgullime 
Gurije 
Gurime 
Guroshe 
Gurtena 
Guxime 
Guximore 
Guximtare Gjallime 
Gjallore 
Gjelbërime 
Gjelbërore 
Gjelina 
Gjeraqina 
Gjethina 
Gjethore 
Gjina 
Gjinushe 
Gjyste 
Hanushe 
Hare 
Hartina 
Hekurane 
Hekurore 
Hekurusha 
Hëna 
Hënore 
Hënplota 
Hënza 
Herake 
Hiesore 
Hijeshia 
Hijeshore 
Hira 
Hiroshe 
Hirushe 
Holli 
Hosi 
Hotiana 

Ilira 
Iliresha 
Iliria 
Ilirjeta 
Ilnaja 
Jasemina 
Jada 
Jearta 
Jehona 
Jehora 
Jela 
Jelana 
Jelira 
Jemira 
Jera 
Jerina 
Jermësina 
Jerta 
Jeta 
Jetare 
Jetbardha 
Jetëmbël 
Jetgjata 
Jetika 
Jetisha 
Jetlira 
Jetlume 
Jetmira 
Jetnore 
Jetona 
Jetore 
Jetsore 
Jona 
Joniana 
Joniara 
Jonila 
Jontare 
Jora 
Jorika 
Jorina 
Josha 
Joshina 
Jumira 
Kaça 
Kaltona 
Kanarina 
Kandalina 
Kanina 
Kanjusha 
Kanusha 
Kaona 
Kastriote 
Kelera 
Kelmenda 
Kelmendina 
Këndella 
Këngushe 
Klambeta 
Klesta 
Klestore 
Klevata 
Kodrane 
Kojela 
Kolenta 
Koliza 
Komira 
Komnena 
Korabe 
Kosova 
Krahbardha 
Krahjeta 
Krahtare 
Krenare 
Krenarija 
Krenime 
Krenore 
Kreshnike 
Kreshnikia 
Kreshnikore 
Krojana 
Krojza 
Krrelare 
Kryearta 
Kthjellime 
Kthjellore 
Kujtime 
Kumbullore 
Kumri 
Kuqëlina 
Kuqëlore 
Kushtime 
Kushtrime 
KuvendoreLadana 
Labeata 
Labeatana 
Labiana 
Ladina 
Ladona 
Laida 
Laidana 
Laidina 
Laidona 
Lajmime 
Lajmora 
Lajthiza 
Lajza 
Lanasa 
Landare 
Landra 
Landroja 
Lartana 
Lartime 
Lartore 
Larushe 
Lasonia 
Lastare 
Lauresha 
Lavdërime 
Lavdie 
Lavdime 
Lavdimira 
Lavduri 
Lavdusha 
Lazdrena 
Lazrime 
Lazrore 
Leda 
Ledana 
Lediana 
Lediona 
Ledona 
Ledra 
Lekana 
Leminota 
Lenda 
Lëndina 
Lesina 
Letana 
Levika 
Lidra 
Ligjëresha 
Ligjërime 
Ligjërore 
Likana 
Linada 
Linda 
Lindamira 
Lindiella 
Lindita 
Lindiza 
Lindrita 
Linora 
Lira 
Lirake 
Lirie 
Liriana 
Liridashe 
Lirika 
Lirime 
Lirishta 
Liriza 
Lirjeta 
Lirjoa 
Liroshe 
Lirushe 
Lisa 
Lisara 
Lisiana 
Lisina 
Lisna 
Liveta 
Loke 
Lorana 
Luane 
Luftarake 
Luftare 
Luftërore 
Luftëtare 
Luftime 
Lula 
Lularta 
Lulashe 
Lulbardha 
Lulbukur 
Lule 
Lulëza 
Lulëzime 
Lulia 
Luliana 
Luljeta 
Luljona 
Lulkuqe 
Lulmaja 
Lulmale 
Lulmira 
Lulore 
Luloshe 
Lulushe 
Lulvera 
Lulvije 
Lulzjarre 
Lumbardha 
Lume 
Lumira 
Lumjeta 
Lumnesha 
Lumnije 
Lumnore 
Lumtore 
Lumturesha 
Lumturi 
Lumturore 
Luriana 
Lurtime 
Lushana 
Llamburi 
Llaskonja 
Madhnore 
Madusa 
Majera 
Majlinda 
Malabana 
Malana 
Malarta 
Malbora 
Malda 
Maldrita 
Male 
Malorana 
Malore 
Maltina 
Maltona 
Manare 
Mandeta 
Manushaqe 
Manxurane 
Marashe 
Mardana 
Marena 
Margarita 
Margjela 
Marina 
Marnesha 
Marsona 
Marta 
Masila 
Mbara 
Mbarësia 
Mbarësore 
Mbarjeta 
Mbarvasha 
Medona 
Meitina 
Melika 
Melita 
Menata 
Mençuria 
Mendime 
Mendore 
Mentare 
Mentore 
Mentoria 
Mergita 
Merita 
Meritore 
Merma 
Mermore 
Mermushe 
Mërsina 
Merushe 
Mesila 
Mesoriana 
Midila 
Mikana 
Miklore 
Milca 
Milona 
Milosana 
Milza 
Mimoza 
Minaza 
Mira 
Mirada 
Miradije 
Mirakanda 
Mirale 
Mirana 
Miranda 
Mirashe 
Mirate 
Mirbana 
Mirbardha 
Mirdashe 
Mire 
Mirena 
Mirësi 
Mirësore 
Mirgeta 
Mirgita 
Mirgjine 
Miriana 
Mirina 
Mirjeta 
Mirjona 
Mirlinda 
Mirnela 
Mirni 
Mirnije 
Mirnisa 
Mirore 
Miroshe 
Mirsjella 
Mirtona 
Mirushe 
Mirvjena 
Miserdhe 
Mitare 
Mitore 
Mjaltina 
Mjaltore 
Mjaltushe 
Mollarta 
Molosia 
Mrikë 
Mugullore 
Muzakina Naltina 
Naltore 
Nanda 
Narenta 
Naresa 
Naresina 
Naresta 
Narona 
Narta 
Nartila 
Nava 
Nderbardha 
Nderime 
Nderina 
Ndermira 
Nderore 
Nderusha 
Ndriçime 
Ndrina 
Ndrita 
Ndritesha 
Nedina 
Nëntore 
Nëntorina 
Nerenxa 
Nerita 
Neritana 
Nertila 
Nesa 
Nesila 
Nestana 
Nevena 
Nevila 
Ngadhënjime 
Ngazëllime 
Nisjeta 
Nistare 
Njome 
Njomzake Ohrije 
Oimira 
Oketa 
Olisa 
Olsa 
Olta 
Oltana 
Oltiana 
Oltiona 
Orgesta 
Orgeta 
Ostrala 
Pajtime 
Panenta 
Panjëz 
Paqësime 
Paqësore 
Parane 
Parëz 
Parime 
Parlinda 
Parmore 
Partina 
Parushe 
Parvera 
Pashie 
Pasina 
Pekulare 
Pekule 
Peliona 
Pellazge 
Pëllumbe 
Pëllumbesha 
Pëllumbore 
Pëlqime 
Pemël 
Pemëlina 
Pera 
Përgëzime 
Përgëzore 
Përlindje 
Përnare 
Përparime 
Perseta 
Petrite 
Peza 
Pezare 
Pina 
Pinenta 
Pirrina 
Pishtare 
Plaina 
Plarenta 
Plarentina 
Platora 
Platorana 
Platura 
Platurana 
Plepane 
Pleurata 
Plotmira 
Plotnie 
Pohime 
Pranvera 
Prekatare 
Premta 
Premtare 
Premtime 
Premtore 
Prena 
Prendë 
Preshtime 
Prijare 
Prijatare 
Progone 
Prusha 
Puhie 
Puhiza 
Punbardha 
Pundrita 
Punmira 
Puntore 
Qershina 
Qetore 
Qetime 
Qetie 
Qetëza 
Qetësore 
Qetare 
Qeta 
Qershore 
Qershiza 
Qëndrake Redona 
Rega 
Regonta 
Rilindje 
Rimta 
Rina 
Rinime 
Rinore 
Rinoshe 
Rinushe 
Rozafa 
Rozafata 
Ruda 
Rudana 
Rudina 
Rudore 
Rrape 
Rrapushe 
Rrezage 
Rrezagime 
Rrezake 
Rrezane 
Rrezare 
Rrezargjenda 
Rrezarina 
Rrezarta 
Rreze 
Rrezedita 
Rrezekuqe 
Rrezepare 
Rrezore 
Rrona 
Rronja 
Samira 
Saprina 
Sardiana 
Sarmina 
Sationa 
Sazane 
Selvie 
Selvina 
Senela 
Sentona 
Serina 
Sikana 
Sinera 
Sjellmira 
Skediana 
Skënde 
Skëndere 
Skenobarda 
Skerda 
Skerdilaida 
Skiftere 
Skirtana 
Skordiana 
Slatora 
Sokolane 
Sokolare 
Sokole 
Sokolesha 
Sorkadhe 
Stelusha 
Stenata 
Stolie 
Suferina 
Sugare 
Sukore 
Sumbullare 
Sumbullore 
Surila 
Surina 
Suta 
Sutore 
Sutosha 
Symira 
Synore 
Sytara 
Sheboja 
Shega 
Shegane 
Shegëza 
Shegore 
Shegushe 
Shejnare 
Shelege 
Shelgore 
Shelgushe 
Shëndete 
Shendvera 
Shenjëtare 
Shenjëza 
Sheqere 
Shigjetëza 
Shkabëza 
Shkabonja 
Shkëlqare 
Shkëlqime 
Shkëlzene 
Shkëmbe 
Shkëmbore 
Shkëndije 
Shkëndiza 
Shkumbine 
Shparta 
Shpatena 
Shpatore 
Shpenda 
Shpëtime 
Shporiza 
Shpresa 
Shpresare 
Shpresime 
Shpresore 
Shpuzake 
Shqipe 
Shqiponja 
ShtatmiraTanusha 
Tadena 
Tadina 
Tadora 
Tarina 
Tariona 
Tataja 
Tatuja 
Taulante 
Taulantiana 
Tefta 
Temale 
Teranda 
Tergita 
Ternila 
Tetore 
Teuta 
Teutaja 
Teutana 
Teutika 
Teutona 
Tomore 
Tomorina 
Trëndafile 
Trëndelina 
Trime 
Trimërore 
Trimnore 
Trita 
Tritana 
Tritanera 
Triteuta 
Trodanta 
Tulirana 
Tumira 
Tushana 
Tushe 
Thana 
Thanëza 
Thanore 
Thanula 
Thanusha 
Thëllëza 
Thëllëzare 
Thëllëzore Ujkana 
Uksana 
Ulpiana 
Urana 
Urime 
Urta 
Urtane 
Urtare 
Urtie 
Urtoshe 
Usiana 
Uskana 
Valbardha 
Vala 
Valbona 
Valdete 
Valgjine 
Valjeta 
Vallnesha 
Vallzore 
Valma 
Valmira 
Valmore 
Valtida 
Valtiza 
Vandana 
Vasha 
Vashëza 
Vashnore 
Vatha 
Vegime 
Velsa 
Venda 
Vendona 
Veprane 
Veprime 
Vera 
Verake 
Veriana 
Verime 
Verina 
Verjona 
Verore 
Veroshe 
Verusha 
Verzana 
Vesa 
Veseka 
Veshtake 
Vesime 
Vesore 
Vesoshe 
Vetëtima 
Vezullime 
Vezullonja 
Vezullore 
Vidane 
Vidushe 
Vila 
Vilëza 
Vilina 
Vilma 
Vilna 
Vilzana 
Vinioka 
Virtyte 
Visare 
Vishkullore 
Vishnjëza 
Vishnjore 
Vistare 
Vitmira 
Vitore 
Vjeshtore 
Vjollca 
Vjosa 
Vlastare 
Vlefta 
Vleftore 
Vlera 
Vlerana 
Vleroshe 
Vlersime 
Vlerushe 
Vllazërime 
Vloresha 
Voglane 
Vokëla 
Vokona 
Volseta 
Voltiza 
Vraptare 
Vraptore 
Vrila 
Vrujime 
Vrulle 
Vrullie 
Vrullime 
Vrullore 
Vrulloshe 
Vullnete 
Vullnetore 
Xinxife 
Xixa 
Xixëllime 
Xixëllonja 
Xixëllore 
Xixore 
Ylbere 
Ylberia 
Ylberina 
Ylberore 
Ylberoshe 
Yllballe 
Yllbardha 
Ylldrita 
Yllesha 
Yllëza 
Ylljeta 
Yllka 
Yllkuqe 
Yllmira 
Yllnesha 
Yllnore 
Yllore 
Yllpara 
Zambake 
Zaimina 
Zairika 
Zamira 
Zana 
Zanamira 
Zanesha 
Zanfina 
Zanushe 
Zarista 
Zbardhime 
Zbardhore 
Zbardhullore 
Zbukurime 
Zbutime 
Zëdlira 
Zemërdlira 
Zemërore 
Zemërushe 
Zeshkane 
Zjarrina 
Zjarrta 
Zoga 
Zogëla 
Zoglare 
Zoglina 
Zonate 
Zorada 
Zulma 
Zulmore 
Zymbyle

----------


## Ibes

Te Nderuarit, 

 tani e pash qe ekzistojne dy tema me te njejtin titull "Emra Shqiptare dhe ilire..."- nje e imja, qe e hapa dje, dhe tjetra kjo ketu.

per momentin jam duke luftuar ( si duket vete, pa ndihme ndonje Shqiptari) ne ne nje  artikull Wikipedia te titulluar " Ardian" per ta ruajtur fjalin time  ku  thuhet qe ky emer vjen nga emri i fisit ilir Ardijejt apo Ardianet. Nje perdorues i Wikipedias me nofken "megistias" vazhdimisht   heq fjalite e mia dhe insiston ta ruaje verzionin e tij, sipas cilit ky emer (Ardian) nuk ka fare te bej me emrin e fisit Ilir. 


Mua tani thjesht me nevojiten disa burime  te autorizuara (ndonje liber, artikull shkencatar  etj.) ku thuhet qe emri Ardian vjen nga emri  i fisit ilir Ardijejt apo Ardianet.

Jam mirenjohes nese mund ti mi rekomandoni disa burime te tilla .

 Ju falemnderit dhe edhe nje here korkoj ndjese administratoreve qe e hapa kete teme.

Ibes

----------


## Gjinokastra

:pa dhembe: 

Sa kam qeshur me kete teme !

Altin emer ilir ?!  :pa dhembe:  Eshte emer turk o njerez ! Lexohet "alltën"(me theks tek "a") .

Disa shpjegime :

Gent , ilirisht do te thote "mbret" .

Teutana , ilirisht do te thote "princeshe" .

Agron , eshte emer qe iliret e muarren nga greket .

Etj. etj.

Gjithsesi gjithsej dihen vetem 100 emra ilir , ju ja keni futur debilizmit pa fund SI GJITHMON , eshte bere forumi shqiptar si Wikipedia ne italisht , pershesh me qumesht .

Bleteza qenka emer ilir , referenca ? Nje forum !  :pa dhembe: 

Bleta eshte huazim nga greqishtja "melita" . Sidomos nuk ka asnje emer ilir keshtu .

Prandaj boll bete spam idiotsie verdalle se po na vjen per te vjelle .

----------


## drague

o pall greku e paske heq letren higjenike

----------


## Gjinokastra

> o pall greku e paske heq letzren higjenike


He mer kafsh e eger , ja hodhe edhe keti sezoni gjuetie pa te vrare gjuetaret ?

----------


## drague

ti je krenaria e forumit.

hajt ti fusim nji dor poker.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> Pershendetje te gjithve, e pashe te arsyeshme te hap kete teme persa i perket perdorimet ne mas te emrave te huaj qe nje dit do jen rrezik per KOMBIN se duke nderruar EMRAT-TRADITAT-FENE-etj;etj; po humbasim shqiptarizminn!!!! Disa emra SHQIPTAR        
> 
> 
>  E M R A 
> SHQIPTARË dhe ILIRË  
> 
> 
> | Prapa |  
> 
> ...



*Mendon se ka pase nerva dikush me i lexu ton kto ??

Ylion,Dalmat,Taulant,Liburna,Liburneta...*

----------

